# Mali's President Keïta dissolves constitutional court amid unrest



## Disir (Jul 12, 2020)

Mali President Ibrahim Boubacar Keïta has announced the dissolution of the constitutional court in an attempt to calm unrest that saw four people killed in street protests on Friday.

The president said he would not tolerate such violence.

The court has been at the centre of controversy after it overturned provisional results for parliamentary elections in March.

There are growing calls for President Keïta to resign.

Opponents are unhappy with his handling of Mali's long-running jihadist conflict, an economic crisis and the disputed elections.








						Mali's President Keïta dissolves constitutional court amid unrest
					

President Ibrahim Boubacar Keïta is attempting to calm unrest that saw four people killed on Friday.



					www.bbc.com
				




They look like they are about to slide right into a civil war.


----------



## Disir (Jul 12, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Trump immediately assigned a group of loyalists to take notes and determine a plan to do the same thing here after Biden is elected, but before he is sworn in.



I know this is going to sound crazy but not every threads needs to be about Trump.  Figure out how to operate without them.


----------



## Disir (Jul 12, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Figure out how the hell to put his ass on ignore and stop dropping him into my threads-especially where he is not relevant.  Figure it out. You're supposed to be a fucking adult.


----------



## Disir (Jul 12, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Seems relavant to me. Everybody expects him to pull a similar stunt when he loses the upcoming election.



Not relevant. Go shit in someone else's thread.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 12, 2020)

Disir said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Seems relavant to me. Everybody expects him to pull a similar stunt when he loses the upcoming election.
> ...


I would like a list of the news sites you frequent. You seem very well-informed.
Yeah, I'm not switching those sentences around.


----------



## Disir (Jul 13, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> I would like a list of the news sites you frequent. You seem very well-informed.
> Yeah, I'm not switching those sentences around.



Thank you. What would you like? It's better to zero in on a country or a topic.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 19, 2020)

"In Mali, President Ibrahim Boubacar Keïta resigned Tuesday after soldiers in the capital Bamako staged a coup d’état that followed weeks of anti-government protests."


----------



## Silver Cat (Aug 20, 2020)

Pro-Russian meeting in the capital. One of the coup leaders was trained by Russians.


----------



## Silver Cat (Aug 22, 2020)

Another photo from Mali.


----------

